# Temperature controller sensor wiring



## beercus (15/7/14)

I am attempting to wire up this temperature controller into jiffy box to control a chest freezer.

I think I have the wiring worked out ( an electrician and beer bribes ready for a safety check.)

BUT the sensor has a red wire and a white wire. Does it matter which way they go into the controller?

Thanks
Beercus


----------



## verysupple (15/7/14)

The sensor is a NTC thermistor, so it doesn't matter which way you wire it. Go nuts


----------



## vr4king (18/7/14)

Yup.......Just remember you only switch the active phase everything else just gets transferred through to your cooling/heating item...INCLUDING EARTH


----------



## verysupple (18/7/14)

vr4king said:


> Yup.......Just remember you only switch the active phase everything else just gets transferred through to your cooling/heating item...INCLUDING EARTH


True enough, but the sensor is wired into the low voltage DC circuit. So not really very relevant.


----------

